

April 10/11 Brazillian Windows 7 update make computers don't boot - speeder
http://www.techtudo.com.br/noticias/noticia/2013/04/erros-na-atualizacao-do-windows-7-impedem-boot-do-sistema.html

======
speeder
I was informed of this by cutting edge researchers in Brazil public-funded
universities (they are equivalent to US Ivy League), because they relied a lot
on Windows 7 and their equipment don't boot at all.

